# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  [ ما هو المقام المحمود ؟ ]

## سلمان أبو زيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :

ما هو المقام المحمود ؟

 جواب سماحة الشيخ محمد بن إبراهيم آل الشيخ - رحمه الله تعالى - :

قيل: الشفاعة العظمى، وقيل: إنه إجلاسه معه على العرش كما هو المشهور من قول أهل السنة.

والظاهر أن لا منافاة بين القولين، فيمكن الجمع بينهما بأن كلاهما من ذلك. والإقعاد على العرش أبلغ.(1)

[ فتَاوى ورَسَائل سَمَاحَة الشَّيخ محمَّد بن إبراهيم بن عَبداللّطِيف آل الشَّيخ ] (( ج٢ - رقم الفتوى : 451  ))

= = = = = = = = =
(1) وقال ابن القيم رحمه الله : (( فائدة )) :
قال القاضي صنف المروزي كتابا في فضيلة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وذكر فيه اقعاده على العرش قال القاضي: وهو قول أَبي داود، وأحمد بن أصرم، ويحي بن أبي طالب، وأبي بكر بن حماد، وأبي جعفر الدمشقي، وعياش الدوري، واسحق بن راهويه، وعبدالوهاب الوراق، وإبراهيم الأصبهاني، وإبراهيم الحربي، وهرون بن معروف. ومحمد بن إسماعيل السلمي، ومحمد بن مصعب العايد، وأبي بكر ابن صدقة، ومحمد بن بشر بن شريك، وأبي قلابة، وعلي بن سهل، وأبي عبدالله بن عبدالنور وأبي عبيد، والحسن بن فضل، وهرون بن العباس الهاشمي، واسماعيل ابن ابراهيم الهاشمي، ومحمد بن عمران الفارسي الزاهد، ومحمد بن يونس البصري، وعبدالله بن الامام أحمد، والمروزي، وبشر الحافى، انتهى.
 (قلت): وهو قول ابن جرير الطبري، وامام هؤلاء كلهم مجاهد امام التفسير، وهو قول أبي الحسن الدارقطني ومن شعره فيه:
حديث الشاعة عن أحمد * * *الى أحمد المصطفى مسنده
وجاء حديث باقعادة * * *على العرش أيضًا فلا نجحده
أمروا الحديث على وجهه * * * ولا تدخلوا فيه ما يفسده
ولا تنكروا أَنه قاعد * * * ولا تنكروا أنه يقعده

----------


## لامية العرب

بلغنا الله مرافقة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ورزقنا شفاعته ...امين ووالدينا والمسلمين

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

قال الطبري في "تفسيره"(17/529):
 "وأولى القولين في ذلك بالصواب ما صحّ به الخبر عن رسول الله.وذلك ما حدثنا به أبو كريب، قال: ثنا وكيع، عن داود بن يزيد، عن أبيه، عن أبي هريرة، قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم (عَسَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَكَ رَبُّكَ مَقَامًا مَحْمُودًا) سئل عنها، قال: "هِىَ الشَّفاعَةُ".
حدثنا عليّ بن حرب، قال: ثنا مَكّيّ بن إبراهيم، قال: ثنا داود بن يزيد الأوْدِيّ، عن أبيه، عن أبي هريرة، عن النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم في قوله (عَسَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَكَ رَبُّكَ مَقَامًا مَحْمُودًا) قال: "هو المقام الذي أشفع فيه لأمتي".
حدثنا أبو عُتبة الحِمْصِيّ أحمد بن الفَرَج، قال: ثنا بقية بن الوليد، عن الزُّبيديّ، عن الزهريّ، عن عبد الرحمن بن كعب بن مالك، عن كعب بن مالك، أن النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: " يُحْشَرُ النَّاسُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ، فَأَكُونُ أَنَا وَأُمَّتِي عَلَى تَلٍّ فَيَكْسُونِي رَبِّي حُلَّةً خَضْرَاءَ، ثُمَّ يُؤْذَنُ لِي، فَأَقُولُ مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ أَنْ أَقُولَ، فَذَاكَ الْمَقَامُ الْمَحْمُودُ".
حدثني محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد الحكم، قال: ثنا شعيب بن الليث، قال: ثني الليث، عن عبيد الله بن أبي جعفر، أنه قال: سمعت حمزة بن عبد الله بن عمر يقول: سمعت عبد الله بن عمر يقول: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " إِنَّ الشَّمْسَ لتَدْنُو حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ الْعَرَقُ نِصْفَ الأذُنِ، فَبَيْنَما هُمْ كَذَلِكَ اسْتَغَاثُوا بِآدَمَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ، فَيَقُولُ لَسْتُ صَاحِبَ ذَلِكَ ثُمَّ بِمُوسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلامُ، فَيَقُولُ كَذلكَ، ثُمَّ بِمُحَمَّدٍ فَيَشْفَعُ بين الخلق حَتَّى يَأْخُذَ بِحَلْقَةِ الْجنة فَيَوْمَئِذٍ يَبْعَثُهُ اللَّهُ مَقَامًا مَحْمُودًا".
حدثني أبو زيد عمر بن شَبَّة، قال: ثنا موسى بن إسماعيل، قال: ثنا سعيد بن زيد، عن عليّ بن الحكم، قال: ثني عثمان، عن إبراهيم، عن الأسود وعلقمة، عن ابن مسعود، قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إِنِّي لأقُومُ المَقَامَ المَحْمُودَ" فقال رجل: يا رسول الله، وما ذلك المقام المحمود؟ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ذَاكَ إِذَا جِيءَ بِكُمْ حُفَاةً عُرَاةً غُرْلا فَيَكُونُ أَوَّلَ مَنْ يُكْسَى إِبْرَاهِيمُ عَلَيْهِ السَّلام، فَيُؤْتَى بِرَيْطَتَيْنِ بَيْضَاوَيْنِ، فَيَلْبِسْهُمَا  ، ثُمَّ يَقْعُدُ مُسْتَقْبِلَ الْعَرْشِ، ثُمَّ أُوتَى بِكِسْوَتِي فَأَلْبَسُهَا، فَأَقُومُ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ مَقَامًا لا يَقُومُهُ غَيْرِي يَغْبِطُنِي فِيهِ الأوَّلُونَ وَالآخِرُونَ، ثُمَّ يُفْتَحُ نَهَرٌ مِنْ الْكَوْثَرِ إِلَى الْحَوْضِ ".
حدثنا محمد بن عبد الأعلى، قال: ثنا محمد بن ثور، عن معمر، عن الزهريّ، عن عليّ بن الحسين، أن النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "إذَا كانَ يَوْمُ القِيامَةِ مَدَّ الله الأرضَ مَدَّ الأدِيمِ حتى لا يَكُونَ لِبَشَر مِنَ النَّاسِ إلا مَوْضِعَ قَدَمَيْهِ، قال النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم: فَأَكُونُ أوَّلَ مَنْ يُدْعَى وجَبْرَائِيل عَنْ يَمِينِ الرَّحْمَنِ، والله ما رآهُ قَبْلَها، فَأَقُولُ: أيْ ربّ إنَّ هذَا أخْبَرَنِي أنَّك أرْسَلْتَهُ إليَّ، فَيَقُولُ الله عَزَّ وجَلَّ: صَدَقَ، ثُمَّ أَشْفَعُ، قال: فَهُوَ المَقامُ المَحْمُودُ".
حدثنا الحسن بن يحيى، قال: أخبرنا عبد الرزاق، قال: أخبرنا معمر، عن الزهريّ، عن عليّ بن الحسين، قال: قال النبيّ: "إِذَا كَانَ يَوْمُ القِيَامَةِ"، فذكر نحوه، وزاد فيه: "ثُمَّ أشْفَعُ فَأَقُولُ: يا ربّ عِبادُكَ عَبَدُوكَ في أطْرافِ الأرْضِ، وَهُوَ المَقامُ المَحْمُودُ".
حدثنا ابن بشار، قال: ثنا أبو عامر، قال: ثنا إبراهيم بن طهمان، عن آدم، عن عليّ، قال: سمعت ابن عمر يقول: إن الناس يحشرون يوم القيامة، فيجئ مع كلّ نبيّ أمته، ثم يجيء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في آخر الأمم هو وأمته، فيرقى هو وأمته على كَوم فوق الناس، فيقول: يا فلان اشفع، ويا فلان اشفع، ويا فلان اشفع، فما زال يردّها بعضهم على بعض (1) يرجع ذلك إليه، وهو المقام المحمود الذي وعده الله إياه.
حدثنا محمد بن عوف، قال: ثنا حَيْوة وربيع، قالا ثنا محمد بن حرب، عن الزبيديّ، عن الزهري عن عبد الرحمن بن كعب بن مالك، عن كعب بن مالك، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: " يُحْشَرُ النَّاسُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فَأَكُونُ أَنَا وَأُمَّتِي عَلَى تَلّ، فَيَكْسُونِي رَبِي عَزَّ وَجَلَّ حُلَّةً خَضْرَاءَ، ثُمَّ يُؤْذَنُ لِي فَأَقُولُ مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ أَنْ أَقُولَ، فَذَاكَ الْمَقَامُ الْمَحْمُودُ".
وهذا وإن كان هو الصحيح من القول في تأويل قوله (عَسَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَكَ رَبُّكَ مَقَامًا مَحْمُودًا) لما ذكرنا من الرواية عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه والتابعين، فإن ما قاله مجاهد من أن الله يُقعد محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم على عرشه، قول غير مدفوع صحته، لا من جهة خبر ولا نظر، وذلك لأنه لا خبر عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا عن أحد من أصحابه، ولا عن التابعين بإحالة ذلك. فأما من جهة النظر، فإن جميع من ينتحل الإسلام إنما اختلفوا في معنى ذلك على أوجه ثلاثة: فقالت فرقة منهم: الله عزّ وجلّ بائن من خلقه كان قبل خلقه الأشياء، ثم خلق الأشياء فلم يماسَّها، وهو كما لم يزل، غير أن الأشياء التي خلقها، إذ لم يكن هو لها مماسا، وجب أن يكون لها مباينا، إذ لا فعال للأشياء إلا وهو مماسّ للأجسام أو مباين لها. قالوا: فإذا كان ذلك كذلك، وكان الله عزّ وجلّ فاعل الأشياء، ولم يجز في قولهم: إنه يوصف بأنه مماسّ للأشياء، وجب بزعمهم أنه لها مباين، فعلى مذهب هؤلاء سواء أقعد محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم على عرشه، أو على الأرض إذ كان من قولهم إن بينونته من عرشه، وبينونته من أرضه بمعنى واحد في أنه بائن منهما كليهما، غير مماسّ لواحد منهما.
وقالت فرقة أخرى: كان الله تعالى ذكره قبل خلقه الأشياء، لا شيء يماسه، ولا شيء يباينه، ثم خلق الأشياء فأقامها بقدرته، وهو كما لم يزل قبل خلقه الأشياء لا شيء يماسه ولا شيء يباينه، فعلى قول هؤلاء أيضا سواء أقعد محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم على عرشه، أو على أرضه، إذ كان سواء على قولهم عرشه وأرضه في أنه لا مماس ولا مباين لهذا، كما أنه لا مماس ولا مباين لهذه.
وقالت فرقة أخرى: كان الله عزّ ذكره قبل خلقه الأشياء لا شيء ولا شيء يماسه،ولا شيء يباينه، ثم أحدث الأشياء وخلقها، فخلق لنفسه عرشا استوى عليه جالسا، وصار له مماسا، كما أنه قد كان قبل خلقه الأشياء لا شيء يرزقه رزقا، ولا شيء يحرمه ذلك، ثم خلق الأشياء فرزق هذا وحرم هذا، وأعطى هذا، ومنع هذا، قالوا: فكذلك كان قبل خلقه الأشياء يماسه ولا يباينه، وخلق الأشياء فماس العرش بجلوسه عليه دون سائر خلقه، فهو مماس ما شاء من خلقه، ومباين ما شاء منه، فعلى مذهب هؤلاء أيضا سواء أقعد محمدا على عرشه، أو أقعده على منبر من نور، إذ كان من قولهم: إن جلوس الربّ على عرشه، ليس بجلوس يشغل جميع العرش، ولا في إقعاد محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم موجبا له صفة الربوبية، ولا مخرجه من صفة العبودية لربه، كما أن مباينة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ما كان مباينا له من الأشياء غير موجبة له صفة الربوبية، ولا مخرجته من صفة العبودية لربه من أجل أنه موصوف بأنه له مباين، كما أن الله عزّ وجلّ موصوف على قول قائل هذه المقالة بأنه مباين لها، هو مباين له. قالوا: فإذا كان معنى مباين ومباين لا يوجب لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الخروج من صفة العبودة والدخول في معنى الربوبية، فكذلك لا يوجب له ذلك قعوده على عرش الرحمن، فقد تبين إذا بما قلنا أنه غير محال في قول أحد ممن ينتحل الإسلام ما قاله مجاهد من أن الله تبارك وتعالى يقعد محمدا على عرشه.
فإن قال قائل: فإنا لا ننكر إقعاد الله محمدا على عرشه، وإنما ننكر إقعاده (1) .
حدثني عباس بن عبد العظيم، قال: ثنا يحيى بن كثير، عن الجريريّ، عن سيف السَّدُوسيّ، عن عبد الله بن سلام، قال: إن محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم القيامة على كرسيّ الربّ بين يدي الربّ تبارك وتعالى، وإنما ينكر إقعاده إياه معه، قيل: أفجائز عندك أن يقعده عليه لا معه. فإن أجاز ذلك صار إلى الإقرار بأنه إما معه، أو إلى أنه يقعده، والله للعرش مباين، أو لا مماسّ ولا مباين، وبأيّ ذلك قال كان منه دخولا في بعض ما كان ينكره وإن قال ذلك غير جائز كان منه خروجا من قول جميع الفرق التي حكينا قولهم، وذلك فراق لقول جميع من ينتحل الإسلام، إذ كان لا قول في ذلك إلا الأقوال الثلاثة التي حكيناها، وغير محال في قول منها ما قال مجاهد في ذلك" . اه.





ولقد حكي القرطبي في المسألة قولاً ثالثاً : وهو :"لواء الحمد". وقال أن هذه الأقوال الثلاثة ، ممكنة ولا تعارض بينها.

والقوال الراجح لدي : هو قول جماهير أهل العلم ، وهو أن تفسير المقام المحمود في الآية ، هو "الشفاعة".
علماً بأن أثر مجاهد ضعيف ، فمداره على ليث بن أبي سليم .
وهذه المسألة من المسائل التي تشدد فيها بعض أهل العلم قديماً ، رغم ضعف الدليل الذي يتكأُ عليه ، وانظر "السنة" لأبي بكر الخلال .
وانظر : "مختصر العلو" للذهبي بتحقيق واختصار الشيخ الألباني . وكتاب "العرش" للذهبي.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا أبا عاصم

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

وجزاك أخي الحبيب الفاضل أبا أسماء ، لعلك بخير وعافية .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

> وجزاك أخي الحبيب الفاضل أبا أسماء ، لعلك بخير وعافية .


الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

والقول بأن المقام المحمود هو الشفاعة، وهو المتعيَّن، هو الذي يجب الذهاب إليه دون غيره؛ للحديث المرفوع عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولتفسير الصحابة له بذلك؛ فلا تُعارَض بقول مجاهد رحمه الله، وأما الاعتذار عن هؤلاء الأئمة، فيقال بأنه لم تصلهم هذه الأحاديث. والله أعلم.

----------


## محب الشيخ العلوان

جزاكم الله خير

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

المقام المحمود هو الشفاعة وليس إقعاد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على العرش

السؤال : 
ما صحة تفسير الإمام مجاهد في قوله تعالى : ( عسى أن يبعثَك ربك مقاما  محمودا ) : هو أن يُجلس اللهُ تعالى محمدًا صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم معه  على كرسيه ، أو أن محمداً رسول الله يُجلسه ربُّه على العرش معه ؟
الجواب :
الحمد لله
مسألة إقعاد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على العرش كانت وما زالت مثار جدال وحوار ،  وينبغي التنبيه على عدة أمور قبل الكلام على صحة هذا الكلام أو عدم صحته :
أولاً :
ليس في إثبات قعود النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على العرش حديث مقبول ثابت الإسناد عن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والقاعدة التي تقوم عليها عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة :  أن ما سكت عنه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من أخبار الغيب يبقى من الغيب الذي لا يجوز  الخوض فيه على وجه الجزم والإيمان .
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :
" حديث قعود الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم على العرش ، رواه بعض الناس من طرق كثيرة  مرفوعة ، وهي كلها موضوعة ". انتهى من" درء تعارض العقل والنقل " (3/19) .
وقال الذهبي رحمه الله :
" قضية قعود نبينا على العرش فلم يثبت في ذلك نص ، بل في الباب حديث واه ". انتهى  من
" العلو " (2/1081، رقم/422) .
ثانياً :
تفسير القرآن الكريم بما ورد في صحيح السنة أولى بالاتباع من الأخذ بتفسير أحد  التابعين – ولو كان بعلم مجاهد رحمه الله -، خاصة إذا عرفنا أنه قد روي عن مجاهد  نفسه أنه قد فسر الآية بما يوافق الأحاديث والآثار الصحيحة كما سيأتي نقله .
فعَنْ كَعْبِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ رضي الله عنه أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : ( يُبْعَثُ النَّاسُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فَأَكُونُ أَنَا  وَأُمَّتِي عَلَى تَلٍّ ، وَيَكْسُونِي رَبِّي تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى حُلَّةً  خَضْرَاءَ ، ثُمَّ يُؤْذَنُ لِي ، فَأَقُولُ مَا شَاءَ اللهُ أَنْ أَقُولَ ،  فَذَاكَ الْمَقَامُ الْمَحْمُودُ ) رواه أحمد في " المسند " (25/60) طبعة مؤسسة  الرسالة .
وقال المحققون لهذه الطبعة : " إسناده صحيح على شرط مسلم ، رجاله ثقات رجال الشيخين  غير يزيد بن عبد ربه - وهو الزُّبيدي الحمصي- فمن رجال مسلم، وعبد الرحمن بن عبد  الله بن كعب بن مالك، اختلف في سماعه من جده ، والصحيح سماعه منه " انتهى.
ومن الآثار الموقوفة الصحيحة قول ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما : (إِنَّ النَّاسَ  يَصِيرُونَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ جُثًا ، كُلُّ أُمَّةٍ تَتْبَعُ نَبِيَّهَا ،  يَقُولُونَ يَا فُلاَنُ اشْفَعْ ، حَتَّى تَنْتَهِي الشَّفَاعَةُ إِلَى النَّبِي  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فَذَلِكَ يَوْمَ يَبْعَثُهُ اللَّهُ الْمَقَامَ الْمَحْمُودَ)  رواه البخاري (4718) وبوب عليه بقوله: باب قَوْلِهِ ( عَسَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَكَ  رَبُّكَ مَقَامًا مَحْمُودًا ) اختياراً منه لهذا الوجه من التفسير .
وتفسير الآية بمقام الشفاعة العظمى هو الذي اقتصر عليه الحافظ ابن كثير في " تفسير  القرآن العظيم " (5/103)، وأورده عن كثير من الصحابة والتابعين ، وقال فيه ابن جرير  الطبري : إنه قول أكثر أهل التأويل .
وهذا القول أولى ما فسرت به الآية .
ثالثاً :
حكاية بعض العلماء لكلام مجاهد وعدم إنكارهم له ، لا يعني أنه يقولون بما فيه ، بل  ذلك من باب التساهل في ذكر الفضائل .
حكى أبو محمد بن بشار ، عن عبد الله بن أحمد ، عن أبيه : 
" أنه كان يعرض عليه الحديث ، فيقول فيه : هذا رواه كذا وكذا رجل يسميهم ، فإذا عرض  عليه حديث ضعيف قال له : اضرب عليه . فعرض عليه حديث مجاهد فضعفه ، فقال : يا أبه !  أَضْرِبُ عليه ؟ فقال : لا ، هذا حديث فيه فضيلة ، فأجره على ما جرى ، ولا تضرب  عليه " انتهى. 
نقله في " إبطال التأويلات " (ص/489) .
وهذا النقل يدل على سبب اشتهار أثر مجاهد ، وهو سكوت بعض أئمة الحديث كالإمام أحمد  عن هذا الأثر ، فظن بعض العلماء أن ذلك من باب التسليم بمضمونه ، والاعتقاد بمحتواه  ، فقيل : إنه من الآثار المتلقاة بالقبول .
والواقع ليس كذلك ، فقد صرح كثير من العلماء بعدم صحة هذا الكلام الذي قاله مجاهد .
قال ابن عبد البر رحمه الله :
" على هذا أهل العلم في تأويل قول الله عز وجل : ( عَسَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَكَ رَبُّكَ  مَقَاماً مَحْمُوداً ) أنه الشفاعة .
وقد روي عن مجاهد أن المقام المحمود أن يقعده معه يوم القيامة على العرش ، وهذا  عندهم منكر في تفسير هذه الآية .
والذي عليه جماعة العلماء من الصحابة والتابعين ومن بعدهم من الخالفين أن المقام  المحمود هو المقام الذي يشفع فيه لأمته ، وقد روي عن مجاهد مثل ما عليه الجماعة من  ذلك ، فصار إجماعًا في تأويل الآية من أهل العلم بالكتاب والسنة . 
ذكر ابن أبي شيبة عن شبابة ، عن ورقاء ، عن ابن أبي نجيح ، عن مجاهد في قوله تعالى  : ( عَسَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَكَ رَبُّكَ مَقَاماً مَحْمُوداً ) قال : شفاعة محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم " انتهى من " التمهيد " (19/63-64) .
وقال الإمام الذهبي رحمه الله : 
" ومِن أَنْكَرِ ما جاء عن مجاهد في التفسير في قوله : ( عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاما  محمودا ) قال: يجلسه معه على العرش ". انتهى من" ميزان الاعتدال " (3/439) .
وقال أيضا رحمه الله : 
" وما فسر به مجاهد الآية كما ذكرناه فقد أنكره بعض أهل الكلام ، فقام المروذي وقعد  وبالغ في الانتصار لذلك ، وجمع فيه كتابا ، وطرَّق قول مجاهد من رواية ليث بن أبي  سليم وعطاء بن السائب وأبي يحيى القتات وجابر بن يزيد ... فأبصر - حفظك الله من  الهوى - كيف آل الغلو بهذا المحدث إلى وجوب الأخذ بأثر منكر " انتهى من" العلو "  (2/1081-1090، رقم/422-426) .
وقال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله :
" ومما يدل على ذلك أنه ثبت في " الصحاح " أن المقام المحمود هو الشفاعة العامة  الخاصة بنبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
ومن العجائب التي يقف العقل تجاهها حائرا أن يفتي بعض العلماء من المتقدمين بأثر  مجاهد هذا كما ذكره الذهبي عن غير واحد منهم ، بل غلا بعض المحدثين فقال : لو أن  حالفا حلف بالطلاق ثلاثا أن الله يقعد محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم على العرش  واستفتاني ، لقلت له : صدقت وبررت ! 
وإن مثل هذا الغلو لمما يحمل نفاة الصفات على التشبث بالاستمرار في نفيها ، والطعن  بأهل السنة المثبتين لها ، ورميهم بالتشبيه والتجسيم ، ودين الحق بين الغالي فيه  والجافي عنه ، فرحم الله امرءا آمن بما صح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في  الصفات وغيرها على الحقيقة اللائقة بالله تعالى ، ولم يقبل في ذلك ما لم يصح عنه  صلى الله عليه وسلم كهذا الحديث ، [يعني حديث : (ويقعدني على العرش)] ، فضلا عن مثل  هذا الأثر ". انتهى من" السلسلة الضعيفة " (865) .
وقال الشيخ الألباني أيضا رحمه الله :
" رواية الأحاديث الضعيفة من بعض المحدثين هو مما يعاب عليهم من قبل المخالفين لهم  ، وإن كان هؤلاء يفعلون ما هو أسوأ من ذلك كما أوضحه شيخ الإسلام . 
ومن أشهر من أخذ ذلك عليهم في هذا العصر ، ويتخذه حجة في تسخيفهم وتضليلهم الشيخ  الكوثري المعروف بعدائه الشديد لأهله السنة والحديث ، ونبزه إياهم بلقب الحشوية  والمجسمة ، وهو في ذلك ظالم لهم مفتر . 
ولكن - والحق يقال - قد يجد أحيانا في ما يرويه بعضهم من الأحاديث والآثار ما يدعم  به فريته ، مثل الحديث المروي في تفسير قوله تعالى : ( عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاما  محمودا ) قال : يجلسني على العرش . 
والحق في تفسير المقام المحمود دون شك ولا ريب – الشفاعة - ؛ وهو الذي صححه الإمام  ابن جرير في ( تفسيره )، ثم القرطبي ، وهو الذي لم يذكر الحافظ ابن كثير غيره وساق  الأحاديث المشار إليها . 
بل هو الثابت عن مجاهد نفسه من طريقين عنه عند ابن جرير . 
وذاك الأثر عنه ليس له طريق معتبر ، فقد ذكر – الذهبي - أنه روي عن ليث بن أبي سليم  وعطاء بن السائب وأبي يحيى القتات وجابر بن يزيد : والأولان مختلطان والآخران  ضعيفان بل الأخير متروك متهم .... وخلاصة القول : إن قول مجاهد هذا - وإن صح عنه -  لا يجوز أن يتخذ دينا وعقيدة ما دام أنه ليس له شاهد من الكتاب والسنة ". انتهى  باختصار من" مختصر العلو " (14-20) .
وبهذا يتبين أن الصحيح في تفسير المقام المحمود هو مقام الشفاعة ، وليس كما ورد في  هذا الأثر عن مجاهد رحمه الله .
والله أعلم .

http://islamqa.info/ar/154636

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا أبا البراء

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> جزاكم الله خيرًا أبا البراء


وجزاك مثله يا أبا يوسف.

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

((((ونبزه إياهم بلقب الحشوية والمجسمة ، وهو في ذلك ظالم لهم مفتر . ولكن - والحق يقال!!!!!!!!! - قد يجد أحيانا في ما يرويه بعضهم من الأحاديث والآثار ما يدعم!!!!!!!! به فريته  مثل الحديث المروي في تفسير قوله تعالى  عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاما محمودا  قال : يجلسني على العرش))))     شيخنا أبو البراء راجع هذا الكلام ففيه نظر  ¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤  ¤¤¤¤  فإن كان تجسيما ثبوت صفاته   فاني بحمد الله لها مثبت

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> ((((ونبزه إياهم بلقب الحشوية والمجسمة ، وهو في ذلك ظالم لهم مفتر . ولكن - والحق يقال!!!!!!!!! - قد يجد أحيانا في ما يرويه بعضهم من الأحاديث والآثار ما يدعم!!!!!!!! به فريته  مثل الحديث المروي في تفسير قوله تعالى  عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاما محمودا  قال : يجلسني على العرش))))     شيخنا أبو البراء راجع هذا الكلام ففيه نظر  ¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤  ¤¤¤¤  فإن كان تجسيما ثبوت صفاته   فاني بحمد الله لها مثبت


بارك الله فيك، هذا الكلام للشيخ المنجد، ناقلًا عن الألباني.
ثانيًا: ما النظر الذي في الكلام.
ثالثًا: أي تجسيم تقصد؟

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

*اولا يجوز لبعض الناس من كلامك ان ترفض قبول بعض الاحاديث الصحيحه التي فيها دعم للتسجيم وذلك من أجل الهروب من التجسيم  فيجب ان تراجع ما نتكتبه في مسأله الصفات وليس احد معصوم    *ثانيا إذا ثبت جلوس الله تعالي علي عرشه العظيم فلن يكون الجلوس بأغرب من صفه اليد ولا من صفه وجه تعالي الجميل ونحن لا نعقل في الشاهد ان يكون الجلوس لغير الاجسام وكذلك لا نعقل في الشاهد ان تكون اليد أو الوجه لغير الاجسام ولذلك الذي يعطل الجلوس من أجل الفرار من التجسيم وفي نفس الوقت لا يجحد صفه اليد ولا الوجه ولا الخ فقد تناقض تعطليه مع إثباته لبقيه الصفات ونحن تعلمنا منكم ان لا نطلق علي الله لفظ الجسم أو ننفيه لعدم ثبوت ذلك في الكتاب والسنه ونحن عظمنا روح الإنسان ولم نتكلم في كيفتها لجزمنا بجهل كيفيتها وبعض الناس تكلموا في كيفيه صفاته عزوجل فقالوا استواء ونزول الخالق يقتضي معرفه الكيفيه! ولم يقولوا استواء الروح الي السماء او نزول الروح من السماء يقتضي معرفه كيفيتها او أن تكون الروح مثل الجسد وعظموا الجنه ولم يقولوا الجنه تتماثل مع الدنيا مع أن في الجنه نخل وفي الدنيا نخل وفي الجنه خمر وفي الدنيا خمر وفي الجنه انهار وفي الدنيا انهار لكن ليس الانهار كالانهار وليس الخمر كالخمر وليس النخل كالنخل ........ وعظمنا اجسادنا فلم نقول وجوهنا تتماثل مع وجوه الكلاب والخنازير لكن بعض الناس اعتقدوا ان إثبات صفه الوجه لله يقتضي المماثله بين الخالق والمخلوق .....وكثير من الجهميه من أجل إلجحود والتعطيل جعلوا كل الامكنه بمعني الاحاطه والحصر وهذه مكابره فليست كل فوقيه ظرفيه ومن يقول غير ذلك يلزمه ان يكون العالم ليس له نهايه ويلزمه التناقض فالمكان عند المتكلمين عدمي (بعد موهوم) وفي النهايه اختاروا ان يعبدوا العدم من الرحمن

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

وموضوع خبر مجاهد يحتاج الي بحث  وانا ومشغول حاليا وإن شاء الله سوف يشرفني الحوار معكم في هذه المسأله

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

بارك الله فيك: يبدو أنك اختلط عليك الأمر، فكلامنا هنا عن تفسير مجاهد: (للمقام المحمود)، وأنه إقعاد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على العرش، وليس نفي جلوس الله على العرش، فانتبه.

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

ما علاقه النقول الداعمه للتجسيم  بجلوس المصطفي صلي الله عليه وسلم علي العرش ؟اعتقد المسأله تتعلق بجلوس حبيب الرحمن صلي الله عليه وسلم بجوار الرحمن عز وجل ولذلك ظهر لي من كلامك ان الموضوع يتعلق بجلوس الله العظيم علي عرشه العظيم

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

وانظر الي هذا الحديث الذي اتفق العلماء علي صحته وهل خبر مجاهد أغرب منه فان جاز ان يكون خبر مجاهد داعم للتجسيم جاز ان يكون  خبر المصطفي صلي الله عليه وسلم داعم للتجسيم    ¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤ عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ ( تَحَاجَّتْ النَّارُ وَالْجَنَّةُ فَقَالَتْ النَّارُ أُوثِرْتُ بِالْمُتَكَبِّر  ِينَ وَالْمُتَجَبِّر  ِينَ وَقَالَتْ الْجَنَّةُ فَمَا لِي لَا يَدْخُلُنِي إِلَّا ضُعَفَاءُ النَّاسِ وَسَقَطُهُمْ وَعَجَزُهُمْ فَقَالَ اللَّهُ لِلْجَنَّةِ أَنْتِ رَحْمَتِي أَرْحَمُ بِكِ مَنْ أَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِي وَقَالَ لِلنَّارِ أَنْتِ عَذَابِي أُعَذِّبُ بِكِ مَنْ أَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِي وَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدَةٍ مِنْكُمْ مِلْؤُهَا فَأَمَّا النَّارُ فَلَا تَمْتَلِئُ فَيَضَعُ قَدَمَهُ عَلَيْهَا فَتَقُولُ قَطْ قَطْ فَهُنَالِكَ تَمْتَلِئُ وَيُزْوَى بَعْضُهَا إِلَى بَعْضٍ ) رواه البخاري 4569 مسلم  2846

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> ما علاقه النقول الداعمه للتجسيم  بجلوس المصطفي صلي الله عليه وسلم علي العرش ؟اعتقد المسأله تتعلق بجلوس حبيب الرحمن صلي الله عليه وسلم بجوار الرحمن عز وجل ولذلك ظهر لي من كلامك ان الموضوع يتعلق بجلوس الله العظيم علي عرشه العظيم



لا، ليس كما تعتقد، فهذا الموضوع منشأه للبحث عن معنى المقام المحمود، فقيل الشفاعة وهو الراجح، وثمة قول آخر: أنه إقعاد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على العرش، لذا تناقشنا فيه، ولم نتعرض لجلوس الرب على العرش.
أما ما فهمت من كلام الشيخ الألباني، فهو رد على من يستدل ببعض الأحاديث للخوض في التجسيم وليس هو يثبت التجسيم، فانتبه.

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

> لا، ليس كما تعتقد، فهذا الموضوع منشأه للبحث عن معنى المقام المحمود، فقيل الشفاعة وهو الراجح، وثمة قول آخر: أنه إقعاد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على العرش، لذا تناقشنا فيه، ولم نتعرض لجلوس الرب على العرش. أما ما فهمت من كلام الشيخ الألباني، فهو رد على من يستدل ببعض الأحاديث للخوض في التجسيم وليس هو يثبت التجسيم، فانتبه.


  ‏ قوله |والحق يقال - قد يجد أحيانا في ما يرويه بعضهم من الأحاديث والآثار ما يدعم به فريته  مثل الحديث المروي في تفسير قوله تعالى  عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاما محمودا| اقول ما الفرق بين الاحاديث والاثار التي تدعم فريته والاحاديث التي لا تدعم فريته؟!!  ولو فرضنا مسأله التجسيم لا تتعلق باستواء الله علي عرشه كيف يكون جلوس الرسول علي العرش من الاحاديث التي تدعم فريته وتدل علي التجسيم  !!!والرسول إنسان وليس اله !!!!..........          ولو فرضنا جلوس الرسول وحده علي العرش من الاحاديث التي تدعم فريته!! فهل ستكون باقي احاديث الصفات كاليد والوجه من الاحاديث التي لا تدعم فريته !!

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

الجهميه ليس عندهم مشكله من جلوس الرسول وحده علي العرش ولكن المشكله عندهم هي جلوس الله معه

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> الجهميه ليس عندهم مشكله من جلوس الرسول وحده علي العرش ولكن المشكله عندهم هي جلوس الله معه


معذرة، أن لا أستطيع فهم الإشكال، سامحني بارك الله فيك.

----------


## ممدوح عبد الرحمن

شيخي سامحني علي عجزي في توضيح المسأله او سامحني علي صناعه إشكال من لا شيء وانا كتبت كل ما عندي فلا فائده من التكرار في الحوار

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> شيخي سامحني علي عجزي في توضيح المسأله او سامحني علي صناعه إشكال من لا شيء وانا كتبت كل ما عندي فلا فائده من التكرار في الحوار


بارك الله فيك، وعلَّ أحد إخواننا يوضح لنا الأمر.

----------


## الطيبوني

> وعلَّ أحد إخواننا يوضح لنا الامر


انكار الجهمية لاثر مجاهد و رميهم لنا بالتجسيم ليس لاجل قعود النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم و اجلاسه على العرش
و انما كان انكارهم لنا و رمينا بالتشبيه و التجسيم لاجل ان العرش مستو الله عليه و مع ذلك نقول انه يجلس نبيه على العرش .
فلو قدرنا جدلا عدم الاستواء . و اثبتنا اجلاس النبي على العرش . لما حصل منهم نكير و لا رمي لنا بالتجسيم و لا التشبيه .
اذن بان انهم انكروا اثر مجاهد لاجل انه اجلاس للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على عرش مستو عليه الرب . فلو قدر عدم استواء لما حصل نكير 
اذن هم ينكرون الان علينا من جهتيتين 
- ان العرش مستو عليه الرب و هذا عندهم تجسيم
- اجلاس النبي على العرش المستو عليه الرب و هذا تجسيم عندهم يرجع للاول و هو اجلاس النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على عرش مستو عليه الرب . يعني رجعنا للاول .

نرجع لكلام الشيخ الالباني رحمه الله فهو يقول 
( و لكن الحق يقال قد يجد احيانا فيما يرويه بعضهم من الاحاديث و الاثار ما يدعم به فريته مثل اثر مجاهد )

الشيخ رحمه الله يرى ان اثر مجاهد يدعم بحق رمي الجهمية لمن يثبت مضمون اثر مجاهد بقولهم فيهم حشوية و مجسمة .
بمعنى ان اثبات مضمون اثر مجاهد حشو و تجسيم . فلا يقال انه يدعم رمي اهل السنة بذلك الا ان يكون فيه تجسيم .
و الا يكون كغيره من النصوص و الاثار فلا يستثنى منها و يذكر كمثال ( حق ) يدعم مقولة الجهمية في اهل السنة .
و مسلك الشيخ في هذا التعليل و الحكم ليس بمسلك اهل السنة في الباب . 
فعدم ثبوت الاثر او عدم صحة تفسير الاية به . لا يستلزم ان يكون اثبات ذلك تشبيها و لا تجسيم
الا ان يكون يفهم من جنس هذه الصفات عموما التشبيه و التجسيم .
فالجهمية الباب عندهم واحد فاذا حكموا على اثر مجاهد بالتجسيم و التشبيه فذلك على قواعدهم ومذاهبهم في باب الصفات .
اما الشيخ الالباني رحمه الله فليس بمنهجه و لا من صلب قواعد عقيدته ان يثبت التجسيم و التشبيه في اثر مجاهد و هو يثبت نوع هذه الصفات . بل لعل عند الجهمية يكون من جنسها ما هو اعظم تجسيما من اثر مجاهد .
فلو رد الاثر بعدم الثبوت او بغلط مجاهد في تفسير الاية للكفاه ذلك على قواعد اهل السنة
اما القول بان اثبات مضمون الاثر تشبيه و تجسيم يرجع بابطال القواعد في الباب 
فلا يبقى الا ان تلتزم مذهب الجهمية فتنفي الجميع لاجل ان اثبات ذلك يستلزم التجسيم
او تلتزم مذهب اهل السنة في الباب فتثبت ما اثبته النص و تنفي ما نفاه . و لا ترد و تنفي الصفة التي لم ترد بعينها مع ثبوت جنسها و نوعها لاجل التجسيم .
يكفيك في الصفات التي ثبت نوعها و لم تثبت بعينها ان لا تثبتها لعدم الدليل لا لاجل ان اثباتها يستلزم التجسيم .
و يهم في اثر مجاهد ان يعلم ان 
الاستواء على العرش من الصفات الفعلية التي قد ثبت نوعها بادلة كثيرة معلومة . 
و اجلاس النبي على العرش معه . ليس بمستكره و لا مستشنع شرعا . فان الله عز وجل يقرب من خلقه و يقرب اليه من شاء من عباده . و هذا اصل لاهل السنة خالفوا به من ينفي الصفات الفعلية من اهل الكلام من جهمية و غيرهم .
فالذي يجلس النبي على عرشه ( ان ثبت ذلك )
هو الذي خلق ادم بيده 
و كتب التوراة بيده
و غرس جنة عدن بيده 
و هو الذي كتب كتابا فهو عنده فوق العرش ان رحمته تغلب غضبه 
فليس في اثر مجاهد ما هو منكر شرعا حتى يقال ان فيه تشبيه و لا تجسيم
اما عقلا /
فيجب لمن ينتسب للسنة ان ينظر الى هذه النصوص بنظر اهل السنة الذين يوافقهم في اصول معتقدهم
لا ينظر الى هذه النصثوص و الاثار بعين الجهمي و لا يتكلم بكلامه
فقد بان فساد عقولهم و عوار مذهبهم  في هذه الابواب 
فلا عبرة بكلامهم و لا بما يرمون به اهل السنة من الالقاب
الخلاصة /
ان عدم ثبوت الاثر و عدم صحة تفسير الاية به . لا يستلزم ان يكون فيه تشبيه و لا تجسيم عند من يثبته و يعتمده ( فينبغي ان يقر بهذا من يضعفه و لا يعتمده . و لا يقول بسببه يرمي الجهمية اهل السنة بحق ) 

و الله اعلم

----------


## ابن محمود

--------------------
علماً بأن أثر مجاهد ضعيف ، فمداره على ليث بن أبي سليم
-------------------

هذا التضعيف غير مسلم فليث بن أبي سليم لم يسمع التفسير من مجاهد اصلا لكنه روي تفسيره  من كتاب القاسم بن أبي بزة والقاسم ثقة  قال ابن حبان في الثقات لم يسمع التَّفْسِير من مُجَاهِد أحد غير الْقَاسِم بْن أبي بزَّة وَأخذ الحكم وَلَيْث بْن أبي سليم وَابْن أبي نجيح وَابْن جريج وَابْن عُيَيْنَة من كِتَابه وَلم يسمعوا من مُجَاهِد

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> --------------------
> علماً بأن أثر مجاهد ضعيف ، فمداره على ليث بن أبي سليم
> -------------------
> 
> هذا التضعيف غير مسلم فليث بن أبي سليم لم يسمع التفسير من مجاهد اصلا لكنه روي تفسيره  من كتاب القاسم بن أبي بزة والقاسم ثقة  قال ابن حبان في الثقات لم يسمع التَّفْسِير من مُجَاهِد أحد غير الْقَاسِم بْن أبي بزَّة وَأخذ الحكم وَلَيْث بْن أبي سليم وَابْن أبي نجيح وَابْن جريج وَابْن عُيَيْنَة من كِتَابه وَلم يسمعوا من مُجَاهِد


*ولكن ما حال ليث بن أبي سليم هنا؟ فهو ليس كالحكم ولا ابن أبي نجيح ولا ابن عيينة أو كثقة؟*



> ثالثاً :
> حكاية بعض العلماء لكلام مجاهد وعدم إنكارهم له ، لا يعني أنه يقولون بما فيه ، بل ذلك من باب التساهل في ذكر الفضائل .
> حكى أبو محمد بن بشار ، عن عبد الله بن أحمد ، عن أبيه : 
> " أنه كان يعرض عليه الحديث ، فيقول فيه : هذا رواه كذا وكذا رجل يسميهم ، فإذا عرض عليه حديث ضعيف قال له : اضرب عليه . فعرض عليه حديث مجاهد فضعفه ، فقال : يا أبه ! أَضْرِبُ عليه ؟ فقال : لا ، هذا حديث فيه فضيلة ، فأجره على ما جرى ، ولا تضرب عليه " انتهى. 
> نقله في " إبطال التأويلات " (ص/489) .
> وهذا النقل يدل على سبب اشتهار أثر مجاهد ، وهو سكوت بعض أئمة الحديث كالإمام أحمد عن هذا الأثر ، فظن بعض العلماء أن ذلك من باب التسليم بمضمونه ، والاعتقاد بمحتواه ، فقيل : إنه من الآثار المتلقاة بالقبول .
> والواقع ليس كذلك ، فقد صرح كثير من العلماء بعدم صحة هذا الكلام الذي قاله مجاهد .
> قال ابن عبد البر رحمه الله :
> " على هذا أهل العلم في تأويل قول الله عز وجل : ( عَسَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَكَ رَبُّكَ مَقَاماً مَحْمُوداً ) أنه الشفاعة .
> ...

----------


## ابن محمود

---------
ولكن ما حال ليث بن أبي سليم هنا؟ فهو ليس كالحكم ولا ابن أبي نجيح ولا ابن عيينة أو كثقة؟
-------- 
ليث في نفسه ضعيف لكن روايته هنا من كتاب القاسم فروايته ها هنا مقبولة
وليس هناك تعارض اصلا بين رواية ليث عن مجاهد في تفسير المقام المحمود بالجلوس ورواية ابن أبي نجيح عن مجاهد في تفسيره بالشفاعة فكلا القولين ثابت عن مجاهد وتفسيره بالشفاعة لا يلزم منه عدم تفسيره بالجلوس فهذا من باب اختلاف التنوع

قال الاجري في الشريعة وأما حديث مجاهد فقد تلقاه الشيوخ من أهل العلم والنقل لحديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تلقوها بأحسن تلق، وقبلوها بأحسن قبول، ولم ينكروها، وأنكروا على من رد حديث مجاهد إنكارا شديدا، وقالوا من رد حديث مجاهد فهو رجل سوء

وهذا فيه الرد علي من قال أنه قول مهجور أو أنهم قالوه لهوي
وهل اهل العلم بالنقل والحديث تلقوا أثرا ضعيفا لا يثبت عن مجاهد بالقبول وانكروا علي من رد أثرا ضعيفا؟! يعني كانوا جهالا مثلا ؟!

------------
حكاية بعض العلماء لكلام مجاهد وعدم إنكارهم له ، لا يعني أنه يقولون بما فيه ، بل ذلك من باب التساهل في ذكر الفضائل
-------------
 طيب لماذا أنكروا علي من رده كما نقل ذلك الاجري
 عنهم ؟! بل الف ابو بكر المروري كتابا في المقام المحمود ساقه الخلال في السنة

--------------
وهو سكوت بعض أئمة الحديث كالإمام أحمد عن هذا الأثر ، فظن بعض العلماء أن ذلك من باب التسليم 
--------------- 

هذا الكلام عجيب جدا 
يعني أئمة الحنابلة الذين قالوا بهذا الأثر من تلاميذ الإمام أحمد كابو بكر المروذي وعبدالوهاب الوراق وابنه عبدالله بن احمد وابراهيم الحربي ومن بعدهم
كالخلال وابن بطة في الإبانة الصغري وغيرهم كثير اخطئوا في فهم مذهب أمامهم احمد حتي تنبه صاحب المقال لهذا 
ولم يثبت عن احمد اصلا تضعيف أثر مجاهد

----------


## ابن محمود

----------------
حكى أبو محمد بن بشار ، عن عبد الله بن أحمد ، عن أبيه : 
" أنه كان يعرض عليه الحديث ، فيقول فيه : هذا رواه كذا وكذا رجل يسميهم ، فإذا عرض عليه حديث ضعيف قال له : اضرب عليه . فعرض عليه حديث مجاهد فضعفه ، فقال : يا أبه ! أَضْرِبُ عليه ؟ فقال : لا ، هذا حديث فيه فضيلة ، فأجره على ما جرى ، ولا تضرب عليه " انتهى. 
نقله في " إبطال التأويلات " (ص/489) .
-------------------
سبحان الله لماذا لم يكمل باقي كلام القاضي !! 
قال القاضي ابو يعلي
وظاهر هذا أنه ضعُفه. قيل: هذه حكاية لا يُردُّ بها ما نص عليه في مواضع

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

قال ابن عبد البر: (وليس من العلماء أحد إلا وهو يؤخذ من قوله ويترك إلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومجاهد وإن كان أحد المقدمين في العلم بتأويل القرآن، فإن له قولين في تأويل آتين هما مهجوران عند العلماء مرغوب عنهما أحدهما هذا، والآخر قوله في قول الله عز وجل: {عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاما محمودا} ...). [التمهيد: (7/ 157 - 158)].

----------

